# Tubos as gifts and hand-outs



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Carrying on from @*Semper Noctem*'s father-to-be announcement, I brought up the subject of using tubed cigars as hand-outs when the happy day arrives.

If you're going to hand out cigars for an occasion such as the birth of a child, I think tubos are an ideal choice. And to me that means Cubans! There simply are no better tubed cigars to be found IMO. And to most of the people you'll be handing them out to Cuban cigars are a very special treat, befitting the occasion.

Since many, if not most, of the lucky recipients probably won't be regular cigar smokers with the means to store in a humidor, tubos are a much better bet than cello'd or naked cigars. If it's some time before they're smoked the chances are good they'll still be undamaged, and a worthwhile smoke.

Yes, tubos can be susceptible to mold if sealed at higher RH and (likely) subjected to higher temps. And, yes, those seals can leak and eventually yield dried out cigars if not stored in a humidor. But for the short-term, these self-contained capsules should be able to be relied upon to keep cigars fresh without a humidor. How long is up for debate, but I contend it can be a matter of weeks, or perhaps months, if the seals are good.

Mind you, I'm talking about traditional tubes with a screw-on cap containing a seal of some sort (presumably polymer these days). The newer style Cuban tubes with a "telescopic" slip-on cap used for some larger cigars now probably aren't as trustworthy for very long outside a humidor.

There are a number of Cuban tubos with the screw on caps in corona, petit corona, and smaller sizes to choose from. Cohibas and Montecristos, of course, are the best known brands, though on the spendy side. But, my favorites for special occasion hand-outs are Hoyo de Monterrey Coronations. They should go over well with both new and experienced smokers, and I think the HdM's handsome white tubes are perfect for weddings, births, anniversaries, and really most any notable situation.


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

I think tubos are a great gift idea. I've been buying some Hoyos lately and some of them will have bows wrapped around them & given as Christmas gifts this year. I've taken the cigars out of the tubes & put them in a tupperdor at the proper RH. Will put them back in the tubes just before I gift them. They should be in perfect smoking condition by mid December.

P.S. - you can go with tubos in red, green, and in white to put together a nice Christmas theme 3fer

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

if you really love your new kid you will hand out those super duper expensive gurkhas that come in tubes
with an msrp like that they gotta be the best!
/sarc


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

That's all i buy them for. What seasoned cigar smoker would spend money on fancy packaging.:vs_cool:


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

Gummy Jones said:


> if you really love your new kid you will hand out those super duper expensive gurkhas that come in tubes
> with an msrp like that they gotta be the best!
> /sarc


Since we're wasting money on gurkha's, when my second son is born I plan on making a Molotov cocktail out of a bottle of Louis XIII with a Behike stuck in it. :grin2:

On a serious note I have been thinking about getting a box of tubos for the occasion. Lots of CC tubos to choose from.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> That's all i buy them for. What seasoned cigar smoker would spend money on fancy packaging.:vs_cool:


Sales bro.. Sometimes they're equal or less than their non tubified brethren.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> That's all i buy them for. What seasoned cigar smoker would spend money on fancy packaging.:vs_cool:


It's not quite as black & white as that. As @UBC03 said, sale prices can offset the added cost of the tubes. More than that, there are some very good cigars I'd hate to miss out on that are only available as tubos like the HdM Coronations I mentioned above. And there are certain cigars that are simply better in the tubed presentation. For me, one really notable one of the later is the RyJ Short Churchill. The tubos are consistently better than the naked ones IMO, to the point that I will only buy then tubed.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

curmudgeonista said:


> It's not quite as black & white as that. As @UBC03 said, sale prices can offset the added cost of the tubes. More than that, there are some very good cigars I'd hate to miss out on that are only available as tubos like the HdM Coronations I mentioned above. And there are certain cigars that are simply better in the tubed presentation. For me, one really notable one of the later is the RyJ Short Churchill. The tubos are consistently better than the naked ones IMO, to the point that I will only buy then tubed.


It is that Black and white for me. when i post something it is IMHO.
{In My Honest Opinion.} Sorry my opinion more times than not does not agree with yours.
Still it is mine and i am entitled to it.
:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

UBC03 said:


> Sales bro.. Sometimes they're equal or less than their non tubified brethren.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


What can i say bro buy what ya like.
No one should tell anyone how to spend their money.
For me personally Tubos. Double bands. Special presentations. Regionals. El"s Customs in many cases.
More times than not are not worth the price of admission.
YMMV


----------



## jc389 (Jun 24, 2017)

curmudgeonista said:


> More than that, there are some very good cigars I'd hate to miss out on that are only available as tubos like the HdM Coronations I mentioned above. And there are certain cigars that are simply better in the tubed presentation. For me, one really notable one of the later is the RyJ Short Churchill. The tubos are consistently better than the naked ones IMO, to the point that I will only buy then tubed.


Ok, so from someone who has zero experience with CC, I hear nothing but advise to let them rest. I am assuming this is the same advice for tubos???


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

jc389 said:


> Ok, so from someone who has zero experience with CC, I hear nothing but advise to let them rest. I am assuming this is the same advice for tubos???


It's always good to let em all rest. How long depends on the box date for me.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Boli 2 Tubos always seem to have a better taste to me.


And make good hand out gifts 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> What can i say bro buy what ya like.
> No one should tell anyone how to spend their money.
> For me personally Tubos. Double bands. Special presentations. Regionals. El"s Customs in many cases.
> More times than not are not worth the price of admission.
> YMMV


If the tubo version is cheaper than the non-tubo version.... Are you still buying the non-tubo? Think that was the point Dino was trying to make. Seems silly to spend extra money just to avoid the tubo. But, like you said, to each their own.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

TCstr8 said:


> If the tubo version is cheaper than the non-tubo version.... Are you still buying the non-tubo? Think that was the point Dino was trying to make. Seems silly to spend extra money just to avoid the tubo. But, like you said, to each their own.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I'm a cc bargain hunter.. They don't waste the aluminum on most of the stuff I smoke.. But if I can get em at less, that's all me... I prefer the term frugal as opposed to [email protected] lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

TCstr8 said:


> If the tubo version is cheaper than the non-tubo version.... Are you still buying the non-tubo? Think that was the point Dino was trying to make. Seems silly to spend extra money just to avoid the tubo. But, like you said, to each their own.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Seems like its Moderator gang up on member night :vs_laugh:
Okay i get it all Mods like Tubos i copy ya 10-4.:vs_unimpressed:


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Seems like its Moderator gang up on member night :vs_laugh:
> Okay i get it all Mods like Tubos i copy ya 10-4.:vs_unimpressed:


Just asking a question. Have seen numerous sales of late where the Tubo version is cheaper than the non-tubo version. Not sure why that would be deemed "ganging up" but to each their own.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

TCstr8 said:


> Just asking a question. Have seen numerous sales of late where the Tubo version is cheaper than the non-tubo version. Not sure why that would be deemed "ganging up" but to each their own.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


So buy the tubo version if that's what you like.
No skin off my back.
I prefer naked cigars. I like my cigars open for visual inspection before shipment. I also dislike the abundance of amonnia in tubo's from lack of air flow.
Wait til you get a box and the tubos are filled with nasty critters.
Excuse me now i am going to smoke a non tubed cigar .:vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> That's all i buy them for. What seasoned cigar smoker would spend money on fancy packaging.:vs_cool:





curmudgeonista said:


> It's not quite as black & white as that. As @*UBC03* said, sale prices can offset the added cost of the tubes. More than that, there are some very good cigars I'd hate to miss out on that are only available as tubos like the HdM Coronations I mentioned above. And there are certain cigars that are simply better in the tubed presentation. For me, one really notable one of the later is the RyJ Short Churchill. The tubos are consistently better than the naked ones IMO, to the point that I will only buy then tubed.





TonyBrooklyn said:


> It is that Black and white for me. when i post something it is IMHO.
> {In My Honest Opinion.} Sorry my opinion more times than not does not agree with yours.
> Still it is mine and i am entitled to it.
> :vs_cool:


Yes Tony, you are entitled to your opinion. And I am just as entitled to mine! It sounds to me like you are trying to pick a fight. If that's the case it's going to be a very short one.

When you make a statement like _"What seasoned cigar smoker would spend money on fancy packaging(?)"_ then you are presuming to speak for all of us. So I was merely pointing out that there's more to it than meets the eye, and there are good reasons some of us "seasoned cigar smokers" do buy tubos to smoke!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> So buy the tubo version if that's what you like.
> No skin off my back.
> I prefer naked cigars. I like my cigars open for visual inspection before shipment. I also dislike the abundance of amonnia in tubo's from lack of air flow.
> Wait til you get a box and the tubos are filled with nasty critters.
> Excuse me now i am going to smoke a non tubed cigar .:vs_cool:


Jack, Bob, and yourself are the opinions I look to when purchasing anything. Yunz guys are all knowledgeable in the ways of the darkside. It makes sense that opinions would differ in some things.

Bob loves his hand rolled
Jack loves his tubos
You love your partis
And I like anything on sale..

Diversity is the reason , as a noob, I look to you guys.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

The discussion was about presentation cigars. Tubos look beautiful.

They are also wonderful for carrying in your pocket. They keep the cigar from getting crushed.

H Upmann Monarch from when they still rolled them, and they came en tubo:










Really an impressive cigar. Love the aluminum.

But I would stay with small HdMs or RyJs for gifts.


----------



## Semper Noctem (Feb 10, 2017)

curmudgeonista said:


> Carrying on from @*Semper Noctem*'s father-to-be announcement, I brought up the subject of using tubed cigars as hand-outs when the happy day arrives.
> 
> If you're going to hand out cigars for an occasion such as the birth of a child, I think tubos are an ideal choice. And to me that means Cubans! There simply are no better tubed cigars to be found IMO. And to most of the people you'll be handing them out to Cuban cigars are a very special treat, befitting the occasion.
> 
> ...


You've sold me, Jack. I'm going the tubos route. Thanks again for putting your knowledge and experience to paper (or electrons) for us all!


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

TCstr8 said:


> If the tubo version is cheaper than the non-tubo version.... Are you still buying the non-tubo? Think that was the point Dino was trying to make. Seems silly to spend extra money just to avoid the tubo. But, like you said, to each their own.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


For me personally, it would depend on how much of a savings is involved. In general, I avoid tubos. (The HdMs I recently bought only come that way though.) 
The only time I've received cigars from online retailers that had mold, were tubos. Thankfully they were NCs from US retailers and the time & hassle to return them wasn't too bad. I'm not anxious to have 'plume vs mold' debates, especially with overseas retailers.


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Here's an interesting product that you can use to make your own 'tubo' gifts with cigars that may not be offered that way. These things are tough & have lots of uses. I haven't used them as a cigar tubo yet.

https://countycomm.com/collections/capsules/products/tube-vaults?variant=27906686342

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

curmudgeonista said:


> Yes Tony, you are entitled to your opinion. And I am just as entitled to mine! It sounds to me like you are trying to pick a fight. If that's the case it's going to be a very short one.
> 
> When you make a statement like _"What seasoned cigar smoker would spend money on fancy packaging(?)"_ then you are presuming to speak for all of us. So I was merely pointing out that there's more to it than meets the eye, and there are good reasons some of us "seasoned cigar smokers" do buy tubos to smoke!


Pick a fight :vs_laugh:
Now why would i want to fight you Jack.
I am very surprised at you for saying that.
Agree or disagree every-man should be able to say his piece without fear of intimidation.
You still are reading what i said and that's all you got out of it.:serious:


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Joe Sticks said:


> Here's an interesting product that you can use to make your own 'tubo' gifts with cigars that may not be offered that way. These things are tough & have lots of uses. I haven't used them as a cigar tubo yet.
> 
> https://countycomm.com/collections/...f course cigars as well. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

ForceofWill said:


> Since we're wasting money on gurkha's, when my second son is born I plan on making a Molotov cocktail out of a bottle of Louis XIII with a Behike stuck in it. :grin2:
> 
> On a serious note I have been thinking about getting a box of tubos for the occasion. Lots of CC tubos to choose from.


i think they sell those
the band is made from baby bald eagle feathers


----------

